# Trying to plan out a cycle?  READ THIS



## VictorZ06 (Oct 1, 2011)

There are several members asking for advice on what to use, how long to use, what to stack with, etc.  We have no problem helping out, but nobody seems to want to include their stats!!  If you want help, be sure to include things such as your age, weight, height, diet, bf%, AAS experience, goals, training experience, gender, health issues, etc.  The more information you provide us with, the better answers you will get.

Besides, having people throwing blind advice at you without knowing your stats is foolish and dangerous.  *READ THE RULES*, or else we will start closing these threads immediately.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/69292-cycle-advice.html

*Effective today, Tuesday, August 22. 2006, in order to post a request for advice or feedback for anabolics usage, you must provide the following info in your initial post to your thread topic:

1) Age
2) Weight and Percent BodyFat
3) Years of Consistant Training experience
4) Previous Cycle experience
5) Training routine and Diet
6) Cycle Goals

Any specific questions you might have should be slanted to us reviewing your suggested cycle program. Do not expect us to fill in the blanks for you.

We expect you to have at the very least a rudimentary understanding of the compounds used; typical combinations employed; pre-cycle preparation and in-cycle / post-cycle supplemental support; AAS administration route; and knowledge of on-cycle specific dietary requirements.

It is your responsibility to educate yourself on the short- and long-term health and legal risks associated with AAS use.

Posts without this info will be deleted.

Any other members that visit the Anabolic forum and see posts without this information, please direct them to this thread.

Thanks.*



/V


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 1, 2011)

^^^ This!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes true!


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm amazed at how lazy some people are. They join a new forum and dont bother to read all the rules and stickies.


----------



## cube789 (Oct 1, 2011)

guilty as charged


----------



## collins (Dec 19, 2011)

me to


----------



## collins (Dec 19, 2011)

question ,will using tren at 100 mg twice a week make u lose weight


----------



## collins (Dec 19, 2011)

let me refrase this, im on test 300mg evry 3 days for 4 weeks gained 12 lbs started using tren at 100mg every 3 days and i lost 7 lbs would this be normal. no change in diet


----------



## gymrat22 (Dec 19, 2011)

new and guilty also.. will make sure any post will have my stats


----------



## exoszkielet (Dec 20, 2011)

would 100-250mg/wk of test E. still give good gains for a beginner? im want to minimalise the sides while still getting results. its not exactly worry thats the problem i just think it would be a good idea


----------



## Ziggy1333 (Jan 1, 2012)

Start out low but never below 250 as a male


----------



## sydneyelvis (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi I'm 41 years old looking to do my first cycle. I've been training for 10 years. Im 5'10" & I weigh 83kgs. My diet is about 3000 calories per day with about 40% in protein. 40% carbs and 20% fats. Only one cheat day pr week. I currently have access to test e, test prop, dbols stanazolol, tren, and masteron. I train each body part twice a week.

I'm looking to gain some muscle to break hrough this damn plateau through the winter months here in Australia then unveil a new and vastl improved physique for spring 2012.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## sydneyelvis (Jan 26, 2012)

*Help for an old guy please*

Hi I'm 41 years old looking to do my first cycle. I've been training for 10 years. Im 5'10" & I weigh 83kgs. My diet is about 3000 calories per day with about 40% in protein. 40% carbs and 20% fats. Only one cheat day pr week. I currently have access to test e, test prop, dbols stanazolol, tren, and masteron. I train each body part twice a week.

I'm looking to gain some muscle to break hrough this damn plateau through the winter months here in Australia then unveil a new and vastl improved physique for spring 2012.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## psyxxx (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for this info - Definitely a must-read before posting own thread.


----------



## GEZA (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Feb 23, 2012)

thanks


----------



## duran7697 (Apr 18, 2012)

have a ? im gonna do sustanon 500 a week,deca 300 a week,and dbol 30 mgs a day for four weeks...im a lil paranoid with gyno i have nolvadex and arimidex just in case but say i do get gyno do i take AI till my cycle is over or how does that work?


----------



## bagram09 (Apr 27, 2012)

* Age 25
  190lbs 8.9% BF
  6 Years of Consistant Training experience
  8 week dbol cycle Previous Cycle experience
Training routine  mon wed fri heavyweight low rep workouts with drop sets added for hypertophy stimulation
  Cycle Goals- to get leaner while maintaining muscle mass.

i just got off an 8 week DBOL cycle and now i'm planning on starting a 12 week winni cycle but i'm wanting to get as lean as possible. i gained about 15lbs when i was on my DBOL cycle but i've noticed some puffiness and my abs aren't as visible now that i've bulked up with DBOL. i'm on a budget so i only have winstrol at my disposal and dieuretics to get rid of the water. i need some advice on diet and workouts for optimal results. my dilemma is that if i go high rep then i lose A LOT of weight  fast and i'm trying to keep my weight but get lean at the same time. any advice would be awesome. thanks in advance
*


----------



## jeremy1 (Aug 19, 2014)

2nd cycle...need help...test c.good so far just finished a 12 week..now I'm thinking of test.e deca and test.p with a master on
Finish.im 37.5'5: 170.gained 35 pounds from first cycle.going for a cut 190..without tren..


----------



## Jumpmaster82 (Feb 21, 2015)

sydneyelvis said:


> Hi I'm 41 years old looking to do my first cycle. I've been training for 10 years. Im 5'10" & I weigh 83kgs. My diet is about 3000 calories per day with about 40% in protein. 40% carbs and 20% fats. Only one cheat day pr week. I currently have access to test e, test prop, dbols stanazolol, tren, and masteron. I train each body part twice a week.
> 
> I'm looking to gain some muscle to break hrough this damn plateau through the winter months here in Australia then unveil a new and vastl improved physique for spring 2012.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.



At 41 and you've never ran any gear before, just IMO everyone's first cycle should be test ONLY. To see how your body reacts to anabolics period. Seeing that your a lil older, ( not in your 20's or 30's ),and I assume by your training regimen that your in great shape, my advice would be run test E at 500 mg a week for 10 weeks. With arimidex.25 mg a day starting at week 4, and run the adex for 4 weeks after your 10 weeks of test. My boss is your exact age and was in horrible shape, I got him on the exact cycle I just suggested to you and now he looks 10 years younger, he's lost his belly, and gained a decent amount of muscle.


----------



## rmaxey12 (Feb 1, 2016)

Help with cycle
Looking to do second cycle and need help critiquing!

24 yrs old
5'10"
210
14%
Lifting for 6 years, 3 years seriously.
Diet is in place and looking to cut the rest of the body fat while getting jacked before summer! Diet is at a 450 cal deficit, should I change or adjust that with the cycle use? Willing to completely trash this whole plan if you guys recommend something better! 

12 week cycle:

Week 1-12 : Test E 500mg/wk
Week 1-4 : Var 50mg Ed
Week 8-12: Var 50mg Ed
Week 1-16: Adex .5 EOD
Week 13-16: Nolva 40/40/30/20

Also I have clen on hand, should I put that in with it or not?

What is the best product to use for liver protect there's so many freakin opinions out there. Thoughts on HCG while on cycle or PCT or at all? just want to be safe and do things right this time around lol. Anything else to add on the side


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pgc640 (Nov 6, 2018)

rmaxey12 said:


> Help with cycle
> Looking to do second cycle and need help critiquing!
> 
> 24 yrs old
> ...


Not sure how to answer, I think it's not a good cycle but I'm not sure what you willing and not willing to use. Like you mention wanting to grow while you take off the last bit of fat, that's very possible on a non-calorie deficit diet. If you added tren to that cycle. Tren A I think burns fat better but all three could be the same. If you did something like 500-750 mgs test week
75 mgs tren A eod
Personally if I was also going to throw in an oral I'd go with dbol or anadrol. Forget the var(just my opinion) anadrol at 50 mgs a day or dbil at 40-50.
People have the misconception that a cycle of test and dbol or test and anadrol will turn you into a water balloon. That is totally false. It can but it all depends on your diet. You take those three eat a bit above maintenance calories and eat spot on you'll put on muscle and loose that fat. The tren alone will take care of the body fat.


----------



## GManG8 (Mar 31, 2019)

Cycle Help

1) Age 29 male
2) 188 lbs 5?6? about 7% BF about to compete in bodybuilding contest 
3) 9 years of consistent weight lifting
4) Multiple cycles used just about all the main compounds.  Sensitive to estrogen conversion.
5) Training and Diet - Workout 4-6 days per week depending on recovery and my diet is always very clean 6 meals per day.  I never miss a meal and always have my food.  I am OCD about my meals.
6) Cycle goal - Offseason mass while limiting water retention.  I currently compete as a middleweight 167-187 lbs.  Looking to take 2 years off competing and focus on building and come in as a light heavy weight.
7) Tried using high test in the past 750 mg per week and had to take 1 mg of arimidex ED to battle estrogen.

I have found higher test just leads to greater estrogen conversion forcing me to take more AI.

Looking at a 20 week mass cycle.  I have plenty of test, EQ, Deca, arimidex, turinabol, anadrol, DBol, and can get access to anything.

I was considering:

Test 250 mg per week (1-20)
Deca 600 mg per week (1-20)
Turinabol 75 mg ED (1-4)
Arimidex 1 mg E3D or as needed
Anadrol 50 mg ES (16-20)

Would it be worth throwing in Masteron E or Proviron to keep sex drive high?  I have never ran Deca and I got a GF to keep entertained.....

Should I add 1000 mg of EQ (1-20) or would that be overkill?  Maybe save the EQ for another cycle paired with Tren down the road?

Appreciate any input.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Apr 6, 2019)

If you're going to compete don't use deca
It bloats , try 600 mast,  800 eq with 500 test. You'll stay lean,  add more muscle and become more vascular

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------

